# Reboot on shutdown/poweroff

## Mika15

Hi all,

I'm installing Gentoo on my new computer Dell Inspiron 7537 (i7, Nvidia 750M/Intel HD) and I have a problem very strange and annoying.

My computer comes with Windows 8 installed with UEFI, and I don't want to format and reinstall everything. 

Because the UEFI I installed Gentoo without Grub following this guide:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Dual_boot_with_Windows_7/8

The boot works perfectly and I'm happy with my system.

The problem is that when I try to turn off my computer, the computer restarts, I tired to modify my kernel many times, active ACPI and everything I know but I can't solve my problem.

With Windows 8 or Ubuntu 13.04 on USB the problem doesn't appear, so my problem is on my Gentoo but I can't find the solution.

I'm not sure that the problem is the Kernel or the UEFI...

Someone can help me please ? Let me know what can I check or try ?

Many thanks.

----------

## Hu

If Ubuntu 13.04 does the right thing, then a properly configured Gentoo should as well.  The problem is to find the relevant difference between your Gentoo install and the Ubuntu image.  I suggest starting with a comparison of kernel configurations.

----------

## Mika15

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If Ubuntu 13.04 does the right thing, then a properly configured Gentoo should as well.  The problem is to find the relevant difference between your Gentoo install and the Ubuntu image.  I suggest starting with a comparison of kernel configurations.

 

Thanks for your suggestion.

I copied the .config file from ubuntu and compiled a new kernel from it, my computer is shutting down now! Is a little advance!

Now I'm sure that the problem is my Gentoo en not the UEFI but on an Ubuntu's kernel, everything is loaded, so to find differences here is very hard...

So, except if someone can tell me what tries can I do (or what is necessary to shutdown the computer), I have to clean my kernel and reboot till find what is the problem...

----------

## Hu

As a first step, start the Ubuntu kernel, unload every module that you can, and test.  If that is successful, then the problem is a missing builtin feature.  If that fails, then post here the list of modules and we can try to identify modules that are likely to be irrelevant.

----------

## Mika15

Hi everyone,

My problem still the same but now I know what I have to activate to have a "normal" shutdown.

If I active Event Debug (evbug module), my computer shutdown normally.

If I don't compile it, or if I do an rmmod of this, my computer reboot on shutdown.

Anyone can help me with this ? I don't know what can I do or try...

Many thanks.

----------

## Mika15

Hi everyone,

I still looking for a solution to my problem, anyone know what can I do or where can I get more help ?

Thanks.

----------

## jimmij

How do you actually "turn off" your computer?

Do you use some DE button or with command line?

----------

## Mika15

Hi,

To turn off the computer I use KDE's GUI, but is the same typing "poweroff" in tty, or shutdown function in kdm.

If I don't have evbug loaded, my computer will reboot.

Thanks for your help.

----------

